# Fat babies!



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These babies come from a pairing of Teddy, a LH curly black buck, and my two best tricolor does. Teddy's line is so darn healthy and have no serious defects. Nice smooth ears, strong tails, good size, and he has the splashed gene, so I took this opportunity to outcross in order to keep my tricolors nice and healthy. The surprise in this litter are the sooty yellow babies; apparently Teddy carries recessive yellow. I am also pleased to see that he is heterozygous for curly so I won't have to worry about sorting that out, as I don't generally want curls on my tris.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Lo-ve-leh! <3


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

They're adorable, and look so healthy!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

loverly! what's the dark non black one? looks kinda brownish grey on my screan.


----------



## Winnie (Dec 15, 2012)

Aw, they are so pretty. <3 They look fantastic.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

PPV: It's a very dark splashed mousie; not sure what to call the color. Maybe I'll know when it gets a bit bigger. Probably chocolate splashed? These little ones should be great for breeding recessive yellow tricolors and splashed when they get bigger.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

PPV: You can see what that dark baby turned out like. What would you call it?

These two young bucks (8 weeks) are from Teddy, a LH curly black buck and one of my SH black tricolor does. 
Teddy, Jr. and Ruffles




This one stumps me; I don't know what to call his crazy fur; there is brindled in this line, and the mother was a tricolor...so...?


And this is Teddy Sr., their father, at about 2 1/2 years old. I bred him because of his longevity, health, and also because he's so friendly and cuddly. I wanted to have another like him, and I got my wish!


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I <3 Teddy!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Ruffles is adorable! I'm sure you've considered this, but could he be splashed?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, yeah, he absolutely is splashed, and I should have said so. The question is just what dilutions, etc. he represents. My conjecture currently runs to brindled with c^h as one of the c locus dilutions with splashed providing the wonderful chaotic skewing of visual color features. It's both a blessing and a curse as one is sometimes just not sure of what is what with splashed/tris.

I've had both siamese/himis and brindles out of Teddy's line, so my conjecture, while being a stab in the dark, isn't totally without basis. Whatever he is, his luxurious coat is yummy.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Whatever he is, Ruffles is lovely.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Okay, thanks for the explanation moustress! He is lovely indeed.


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

Beautiful babies :love1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

